# Brake Set - Campagnolo vs Shimano vs Tektro



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Looking at dual pivot brake calipers for a new build. Campy Veloce, Shimano Tiagra, and Tektro (Nashbar house brand), all similar in looks (polished alloy), and within $5 of each other in price. Does anybody have experience with all three, or any two to recommend or warn off from any? Would appreciate some feed back to make a good choice.


----------



## chiefkeef (Mar 12, 2014)

depends on what kind of shifter/brake lever you have. The issue comes in when you want to remove the wheel. Campy brakes do not have the release cam that shimano/tektro brakes do. The release is built into the shifter/brake lever.

So if you try to run campy brakes without the correct levers, you will have to loosen the cable and readjust every time you take the wheels off.

Not the worst thing ever, but a minor annoyance and something to think about. I would go with Shimano with shimano levers (i just think tektro is a bit cheap), and campy with campy levers. 

If you are running these kinds of levers or don't care about adjusting the brakes when you remove the wheel, it doesn't matter which kind you get. I'd recommend shimano/campy over tektro though.

I don't know if you meant this, but to clear things up: Tektro and nashbar have no affiliation. Tektro is a manufacturer of bike components. Nashbar does not own tektro. Tektro has a lot of OEM contracts to save companies money over getting shimano components, and many times places like nashbar will put in an order and ask the products to be rebranded as their own.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Tektro is what goes on bikes to cut costs. I have no experience with their components, but they say "cheap" to me. 

Shimano/Shimano and Campy/Campy is good advice. I like the Shimano release mechanism better than Campy. Not only is it on the brake, but it allows you to adjust the cable tension on the fly. I have mine half open when I put new brake pads on. As they wear, I close it. Campy is either open or closed -- no middle ground.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

chiefkeef said:


> I don't know if you meant this, but to clear things up: Tektro and nashbar have no affiliation. Tektro is a manufacturer of bike components. Nashbar does not own tektro. Tektro has a lot of OEM contracts to save companies money over getting shimano components, and many times places like nashbar will put in an order and ask the products to be rebranded as their own.


Yeah, this I knew, but I might have phrased it better. Nashbar has done the same with their house brand shifter/brake levers with Microshift. Same as Performance Bike.
I'm still early enough in the process that I can change which levers to use without any drama. Figured to decide based on the caliper performance, since you can find levers to work with the various calipers and be comfortable.
I've used Tektro brakes on MTBs and they've been good enough, not great, but not bad. Good enough to consider them on another bike. I've no experience with Campy though. The issue with the release mech is food for thought though, and could well make a difference when dealing with flats on the road.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pmf said:


> Tektro is what goes on bikes to cut costs. I have no experience with their components, but they say "cheap" to me.
> 
> Shimano/Shimano and Campy/Campy is good advice. I like the Shimano release mechanism better than Campy. Not only is it on the brake, but it allows you to adjust the cable tension on the fly. I have mine half open when I put new brake pads on. As they wear, I close it.* Campy is either open or closed -- no middle ground*.


Say what?

Campy calipers have had adjustment barrels built into them...well...forever. In what year was there ever a Campy brake caliper that was not adjustable?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Marc said:


> Say what?
> 
> Campy calipers have had adjustment barrels built into them...well...forever. In what year was there ever a Campy brake caliper that was not adjustable?


Adjusting barrels, but not a quick-release to allow wide opening of the brake to facilitate wheel removal. He's talking about the QR on the lever, but I think his point is insignificant. I've never needed to adjust cable tension on the fly. If you need to adjust cable tension when stopped, there is a barrel adjuster, as you say.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Last time I checked both Shimano and Campy have barrel adjusters to adjust for tension/brake wear. QR is for clearance, if it is a cam it should be open or closed not halfway.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pmf said:


> Tektro is what goes on bikes to cut costs. I have no experience with their components, but they say "cheap" to me.


I do have experience with Tektro calipers and levers, and they say "good value" to me. They work well and look reasonably good. The only weak point is their pads. Upgrade them to Koolstop or similar and you have very good brakes for a very good price.



> I like the Shimano release mechanism better than Campy. Not only is it on the brake, but it allows you to adjust the cable tension on the fly. I have mine half open when I put new brake pads on. As they wear, I close it.


I've never heard of anyone using the caliper QR for that. That's what the barrel adjusters are for.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Adjusting barrels, *but not a quick-release to allow wide opening of the brake* to facilitate wheel removal. He's talking about the QR on the lever, but I think his point is insignificant. I've never needed to adjust cable tension on the fly. If you need to adjust cable tension when stopped, there is a barrel adjuster, as you say.


Per post #1, Campy does indeed have a QR. It is built into the brifter.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Marc said:


> Say what?
> 
> Campy calipers have had adjustment barrels built into them...well...forever. In what year was there ever a Campy brake caliper that was not adjustable?


Maybe I wasn't clear. Yes, they both have adjustment barrels, but you can adjust the Shimano ones really easily using the on/off levers. FWIW, two of my three bikes have Campy 11-speed components on them.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

pmf said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. Yes, they both have adjustment barrels, but you can adjust the Shimano ones really easily using the on/off levers. FWIW, two of my three bikes have Campy 11-speed components on them.


If you are looking to release tension on the cable to adjust the brakes, just compress the caliper with your hand and turn the barrel adjustment.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The cheap Tektro brakes use steel bolts and washers that rust like crazy. The more expensive (TRP, still Tektro) ones don't.... but are more expensive than Shimano or Campy. If you don't need super performance brakes look into Planet X with good pads like Koolstop Salmon. They are the best lightweight brakes for the money. Performance wise you should probably stick with Shimano.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Planet X brakes just made the list. Don't really care about the weight since it's not gonna be a race bike, but if the calipers have the stopping power, and the looks (polished alloy/aluminum/steel), in that price zone I can be persuaded.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

After more research I now have a different question; How much of a braking improvement has there been between Ultegra 6600, 6700, and 6800? After doing specific searches, NOS Ultegra brake sets are available, but are the jumps in price between the generations worth it?


----------



## chiefkeef (Mar 12, 2014)

None. Not worth it. Just get 6600 or 6700 if you think it looks cooler. No need for 6800.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The correct answer depends on the brake levers you plan on using. New levers with older generation brakes results in loss of modulation, and old levers on new brakes results in loss of maximum power. Best choice is to match your brakes to your levers


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

That's just a function of making sure you have the correct amount of cable pull right?


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

I think the 6700 Ultegra brakes on my new bike feel better than the 2002 Campy Centaurs on my old bike (each with their matching shifter counterparts). Better power and modulation. Both are worlds better than the Tectro cantis I had on my last cx bike, but I know that's not a fair comparison... nor would it be to say the Avid discs on my current cx bike are the best of all of them 

I run 25mm tires and need to deflate them to remove/install on both of the brake sets in question. No biggie for me. I don't swap wheels around (like an idiot, none of my bikes have interchangeable wheels). More commonly, when changing a flat... it's flat when it comes off and it's flat when it goes back on as I don't inflate the repaired tire till it's back on the bike. So the quick release on the brake is pretty much irrelevant to me.

I don't think the difference in brakes between campy and shimano are big enough to justify the groupset decision. I'd base my decision on which shifter I wanted for the bike in question... and perhaps which groupset would allow wheel interchangeably with other bikes you may own.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cheap Tektro/Nashbar = junk. Should not even be a consideration.

Campy calipers don't have a quick release, so I wouldn't recommend them either.

Anything Shimano will be fine.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

O.k. thanks folks, looks like it'll be Shimano calipers then. Judging by what I've seen in my research the last couple days, I'll probably go with the new 5800 or 6600/6700/6800 calipers, whichever I can find in the polished alloy when I'm ready to buy them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Cheap Tektro/Nashbar = junk. Should not even be a consideration.


Whether that opinion is grounded in snobbishness or just mis-information, it's erroneous. Tektro calipers work quite well. 



> Campy calipers don't have a quick release, so I wouldn't recommend them either.


They don't, but Campy levers do, so the absence of qr on the caliper is irrelevant if you use Campy levers.



> Anything Shimano will be fine.


Shimano are just fine, true, but not the only choice.

In any event, OP chose to go with Shimano.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

pmf said:


> Tektro is what goes on bikes to cut costs. I have no experience with their components, but they say "cheap" to me.
> 
> Shimano/Shimano and Campy/Campy is good advice. I like the Shimano release mechanism better than Campy. Not only is it on the brake, but it allows you to adjust the cable tension on the fly. I have mine half open when I put new brake pads on. As they wear, I close it. Campy is either open or closed -- no middle ground.


Are you saying you use opening the QR mechanism by degrees to compensate for incorrect cable tension? If so, that sounds terrifying - what keeps the caliper from opening back up under stress leaving you without brakes?


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

I run Campy components on most of my road bikes, but have done lost of budget builds for friends, kids, etc. over the years.

Shimano brakes from the 105 gruppo on up are consistently solid brakes. If you find a prior model on clearance/closeout--go that route. I doubt you'd notice the difference between 105 and ultegra with identical pads; even less likely to notice the difference to dura ace, unless you're a racer/weight weenie.

Campy brakes are great, too (Centaur on up, in my experience).

newer pads and good cables/housings/adjustment will be far more important than the hardware for any of these models. Also, fyi, people actually pay *more* now for a single-pivot brake on the rear (e.g., Chorus "D" skeleton brakes), b/c the rear wheel does less braking and there's less chance of overpowering it on a sudden grab (and saves a few grams). Definitely go with dual-pivot for the front, though. 

And no--I don't think all Tektro or other off-brand brakes are bad. Its just that you can usually find old/prior model shimano's out there on ebay or Nashbar that will be just as economical and more reliable/higher performance.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm currently running TRP RG957 calipers with SRAM Force 22 levers, and the power/modulation is fantastic. My only complaint is that the Q/R won't open wide enough to clear a 30.5mm wide tire (28mm tire on 25mm rim).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Whether that opinion is grounded in snobbishness or just mis-information, it's erroneous. Tektro calipers work quite well.
> 
> 
> They don't, but Campy levers do, so the absence of qr on the caliper is irrelevant if you use Campy levers.
> ...


Note I said "CHEAP Tektro/Nashbar calipers". No snobbery involved....the cheap ones are complete junk. The pivots are loose so the arms move side-to-side - at least until they start to rust after a few months, then they just barely work at all.

Yes, we're all aware that Campy brake releases are on the levers. Odds are that the OP wasn't planning on using Campy levers, though.

You DO know that I hate/detest/regularly slander Shimano, right? Can't stand them. But for the $, their brakes really can't be beat. However, there are many others available; yes. We all know that. FSA, TRP (the non-cheap Tektros), Cane Creek, et al.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Note I said "CHEAP Tektro/Nashbar calipers".


Fair points all. I've never encountered those "cheap" Tektro calipers, I guess. The ones I've seen and used (including Nashbar-branded ones that I had on a rainy-day commuter for a long time) did not have any of those issues.

OP will be happy with whatever Shimano calipers he ends up with, I'm sure. You're correct that up and down the line they are good quality and value.


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

pmf said:


> Tektro is what goes on bikes to cut costs. I have no experience with their components, but they say "cheap" to me.
> 
> Shimano/Shimano and Campy/Campy is good advice. I like the Shimano release mechanism better than Campy. Not only is it on the brake, but it allows you to adjust the cable tension on the fly. I have mine half open when I put new brake pads on. As they wear, I close it. Campy is either open or closed -- no middle ground.


Although the Shimano QRs are detented and you can do this, it's pretty poor practice. It's too easy to knock the QR open without intending to and all of a sudden your brakes don't "bite" where you expect them to.

The advantage of having the QR on the lever is that even if you forget to re-set it after a wheel change, the brake will still act with the lever the same distance from the handlebar and the leverage ratios are accordingly all the same - it just pulls further, that's all.

So if you someone who runs their brakes with more than the specified 1 - 2 mm between pad and rim (bad idea), if you forget to reset Shimano, the lever might be against the bar before the brake acts - that will not be the case with Campagnolo.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I hadn't planned on using Campy levers since I hadn't come across any lately that were in my price range (normal price, not sale or used). Also decided on Shimano since the Campy QR was on the levers, if I needed to remove the wheels for other than flat repair, I'd have to deflate (I hate messing with a tire/wheel that's fine, don't want to jinx it). The higher end Tektro calipers are in the same/close to same prices as the new 5800 and 6700 calipers so I'll go with Shimano since worst comes to worst, I can get them dang near anywhere. The Planet X calipers will make a nice back up choice if somehow I have to make a change.


----------

